# Ground Wire For tankless Water heater



## rstarre (Dec 19, 2008)

I installed an electric tankless water heater in my house. The tank takes a 60 amp double breaker.. The tank came with two feet of 6 gauge wire. TI have to black & white connected properly to the 60amp breaker, The length of the wire just made it in length with nothing to spare. My problem is the ground wire will not reach the grounding terminal screw in the circuit breaker box. Do I have to use a 6 gauge wire for a ground, or can I use a 10 gauge which i have in my garage


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Three #10s in parallel equals the resistance of one #6 and will run cooler for any given current. 

NEC? What say you?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

GettingBy said:


> NEC? What say you?


NEC doesn't allow for paralleling conductors like that. :no:

Not a situation I've had occasion to deal with, but typically the grounding conductor doesn't have to be as large as the current-carrying lines. Table 250.122 of the '08 code indicates that one 10 ga copper line would suffice.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> typically the grounding conductor doesn't have to be as large as the current-carrying lines.


I guess because it only has to carry the fault current until some upstream overcurrent device opens. 
#10 may take quite a while to melt and (of course) there is a formula for that, too. . .


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

If the NEC hasn't closed the door on this one, you can make your own uninsulated, "stranded" ground conductor. 

Strip two or three equal lengths of #10 and twist them together using a drill (for short lengths I twist by hand).

A thing of beauty is a joy forever.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

GettingBy said:


> If the NEC hasn't closed the door on this one, you can make your own uninsulated, "stranded" ground conductor.


Googling and theorizing can be a lot of fun, but when it leads to recommendations that would get a job red tagged, it's a disservice to our members.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

This is insane - a discussion in an electrical forum about what to do if you have a 2-foot wire, but need a 3-foot wire.

My guess is that 5-Star Real Estate is hustling to get the house ready for a Sunday showing.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Why not just check with an electrician or inspector, and not fool around?
Nothing to do with this situation, but I've seen some old homes where the ground conductor in the old Romex was smaller gauge than the current carrying conductors, you don't see that anymore.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Holy Frigate. :blink:


Yes, you can Jed Clampett the job, but I'm not going to tell you it's O.K.


Get yer ass to the supply house and buy ten feet of #6, and 1 crimp connector, and 1 terminal.

Yes, there are times when the ground can be smaller than the current-carrying conductors, but I'm not going to quote half the damn NEC, with all exceptions included.

Besides, there's that little detail in the NEC that states all installations must conform to manufacturers specs, and I'll bet dollars to donuts, the installation manual calls for a #6 ground.




Delta


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Just use a wire stretcher. If you don't have one you aren't qualified to be doing electrical work.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Holy Frigate. :blink:
> 
> 
> Yes, you can Jed Clampett the job, but I'm not going to tell you it's O.K.
> ...


Can I this? Can I that?........I've seen a lot of this......like you say don't screw around.....buck up and do it right......don't know how many times I've seen a panel ungrounded or improperly grounded....water filters installed with no jumper......all to save a buck....makes no damn sense


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Disregard #2, 4 & 5.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

It's not about what can work, as pros we shouldn't be advocating unapproved practices. It's irrelevant who the work is being done for.


----------

